

Show HN: MailMist.com receive-only email accounts - hinoglu
http://mailmist.com/

======
hinoglu
MailMist.com is a receive-only email service, which in fact is an email alias
provider. To start using the service, just toss an email to
manage@mailmist.com with the subject line

    
    
      Subject: alias alias_name_you_want
      

and that's all. Well, of course some verification process will be run, but no
big deal.

MailMist is a similar approach to privacy problem as the throw away email
services, or registering a valid email service provider for a throw away
account with a few advantages:

\- Your mailbox(alias name) is yours, you don't share it with anybody

\- You can use it anytime with any service, for it's not a throw away mail, it
will not be rejected by the services you use

\- You can create your mailbox name in seconds, without struggling with forms
and captchas. You don't have to setpasswords, or secret questions either.

\- We don't allow any mail directly pass through. Spammers are filtered out
using simple solutions such as SPF. You'll be receiving only(mostly) the mails
you're supposed to receive.

\- You can get rid of your aliases any time you want. Any email hitting those
aliases will be dropped, without bothering you.

MailMist is way beta for now and any suggestions will be very welcomed.

Thanks

------
cstrat
I like it!

Until I came across this I have always used Mailinator, which did the job.
This is perhaps even easier as I can just have a single throw away email
linked - and use it until I am sick of the spam.

Nice!

\--

Edit: By the way, I think the 2nd example is incorrect, should it read:
`Subject: alias jason`

~~~
hinoglu
Thank you. System allows multiple aliases per email, you can separate your
aliases and services as you want. Such as using
my_mostly_spamming_services@mailmist.com for ..uh.. receiving from mostly
spamming services, and job_related_watch_list@mailmist.com for, well...

It will also ease the filtering and grouping in MUAs as a side effect.

fixed the example.

edit: typos

